# Homebrewed?



## allbeef (Nov 7, 2012)

Whats the big draw for homebrewed gear?
I would never trust my body with something I concocted.
Just dont trust powder suppliers or my abilities I guess.


Allbeef


----------



## powders101 (Nov 7, 2012)

powders are very cheap and once you figure out the ingredients and ratios it is very easy to understand. In the beginning you can end up wasting a lot of powder when you don't know what you are doing, lol!

I agree there plenty of shady people in the business so you need to know and completely trust who you are dealing with when it comes to receiving raw materials!


----------



## Collinb (Nov 8, 2012)

***** is a good sponsor here that you can get raws from, I just started looking into making my own.  The steps are pretty simple, just gotta make sure you are accurate but its honestly no different from any other chemistry experiment that you do in high school or college.  Its way easier than any reaction I did in college, the steps are simple...just have to be sterile and accurate.


----------



## Collinb (Nov 8, 2012)

And if you are a small distributor to people around you, you can spend very little and make quite a profit margin.


----------



## rAJJIN (Nov 8, 2012)

Collinb said:


> And if you are a small distributor to people around you, you can spend very little and make quite a profit margin.



And you can end up doing 2-5 and Lose everything you own and work for
during your life.

The Main draw is simply the price. A Home-brewer can make a 10 ml of testosterone for pocket change... One or Two dollars.

All that aside my freedom is worth more to me then saving 25$ or 50$
Ill only order fro my personal use and I will not be ordering anything I have to manufacture.


----------



## K1 (Nov 8, 2012)

Collinb said:


> And if you are a small distributor to people around you, you can spend very little and make quite a profit margin.



Yeah, until one of those "people around you" get popped and it doesn't even have to be gear related and they decide to roll on you...Now you're getting hit with illegal importation charges, possession with intent, manufacturing charges, and probably money laundering on top of it...Not to mention a shit load of other charges that they will throw on top of that just to get you to rat on the next guy in line.....

Powders will take you to the Federal level and once there you have no clue what you will be facing and shit that you will go through!!

Minimum $25k for a shit in-house lawyer that knows shit about gear...Minimum of $50-75k for someone like Rick Collins that if you want to go to trial and fight down some of the charges is going to cost you your entire "profit margin".....

You always need to weigh the risk versus the gains in everything you plan to do because in the blink of an eye the hammer will fall and now-a-days with gear being classified with shit like Coke and Heroin they try their hardless to place you in a situation to lose everything.....


----------



## Collinb (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh yeah, Im not distributing haha I know the cons vs pros and I just buy enough for me and 2 friends.  No way in hell Im going to risk that shit for just a little extra cash.


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 8, 2012)

Like I just posted in the other thread, this is the main reason I do not mess with powders because even the smallest amount will get you branded a dealer and even a single pack snagged will get a follow up instead of the usual seizure letter!!


----------



## basskiller (Nov 8, 2012)

allbeef said:


> Whats the big draw for homebrewed gear?
> I would never trust my body with something I concocted.
> Just dont trust powder suppliers or my abilities I guess.
> 
> ...



You would never trust powder suppliers?? Many of the UG labs get the same exact powders..


----------



## allbeef (Nov 8, 2012)

basskiller said:


> You would never trust powder suppliers?? Many of the UG labs get the same exact powders..



No I didnt mean I never would, just dont have any experience with powders or suppliers beyond Operation Raw Deal when I saw just how good the China suppilers were at protecting their customers.

So I tend to have a negative view of unfinished product and the risks involved that may be unfair.

AB


----------



## Ed17447 (Nov 8, 2012)

I read a lot on the subject a long time ago and had every intention on trying it back then, but I don't know what happened, I just never did. It's still appealing, but the way things are these days I just don't know if its worth the risk to me.


----------



## Simpllyhuge (Nov 9, 2012)

So if you buy a small amount of powders for personal use and don't get caught selling it, you can go to jail for intent?


----------



## allbeef (Nov 9, 2012)

Simpllyhuge said:


> So if you buy a small amount of powders for personal use and don't get caught selling it, you can go to jail for intent?



You will go to jail most likely, may get charged with intent but a knowledgeable attorney can probably get intent charge dropped. They still leave the original charges on your record for you to have to explain away in the future to anyone who cares enough to ask.

Powder still seems to me to be potentially difficult to deal with legally then finished product but I have never really looked at it from a personal users perspective and so I admit, I dont know much about it.

AB


----------



## Collinb (Nov 9, 2012)

I live on the east coast with a pretty successful shipping rate.  So I can get things easier than others, and I only order small increments that would make for personal use.  Hopefully never get caught, if I get sketched out just going  back to domestic buying


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 12, 2012)

The only good thing about powders from a reputable source is you know when you make it you know what you got and you save some money like it's been stated here. Sometimes the risk isn't worth it..


----------



## rAJJIN (Nov 12, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> The only good thing about powders from a reputable source is you know when you make it you know what you got and you save some money like it's been stated here. Sometimes the risk isn't worth it..



Your correct. There are many advantages.
They can easily be checked with melting points etc.
I like a guys chances of getting real gear much better that way, then to trust a USA No name brand that popped up last week to do the conversion.
The ONLY problem is the risk! And to me its just not worth it.
I seen to many good friends get locked up when they had ORD.

Just pay the extra for a reputable brand is my advice.


----------



## striffe (Nov 12, 2012)

How many vials of finished product can someone have and still be considered personal use? I disagree with the statement above "i just dont trust powder suppliers". Do you mean you dont trust the quality? Can we really trust any supplier? You can find good powder suppliers just like you can find good finished product suppliers. Its much easier to test the quality of some powder you just received as opposed to some gear you just received. A simple melting point test will verify the quality. I think some compounds are worth making yourself and some are not. Some compounds are easier to make than others, and some powders are very expensive. We all take a risk when ordering illegal substances in the mail, but i guess for me sometimes i think the powder might be worth it, and sometimes not.


----------



## FordFan (Nov 12, 2012)

Threads like this will make you think hard. Converting is dirt cheap.


----------



## allbeef (Nov 12, 2012)

Most of us that went through ORD developed a very negative view about hushmail, china powder suppiers, and the risks associated with manufacturing within the USA.

Maybe our bias is therefore not fair today aqlthough I would still say that a lab in the US is not worth the risk for the lab guys or anyone associated in the US to the labs.

But for personal amounts and if you have at least not given them your name and home address you probably will never have anymore problems then guys dealing with finished product. These are probabably best ordered domestically but theres not a whole lot of risk if you have done your homework.

There is obviously a market and plenty of guys who are capitalizing on manufacturing in the US today. But the organizational structure gets severely compromised as for sure anyone in the lab, and any remailer associated with that lab domestically have their assess hung out. But if you have done everything as administrator to insulate yourself from everything else, you at least may survive, but chances are that technician you are paying 70K, when he is confronted with owning everything legally related to unlawfull manufacturing is going to roll. But if you are insulated, its going to roll downhill. You cant pay them enough to really offset the risk they are taking. They still get popped sadly when recieving and remailing finished product. But they should not be recieving from a domestic operation, and its a hell of alot easier for them to minimize risk with finished product if they choose to. Many are just blind to the risks regardless.

Just my opinion,

AB


----------



## allbeef (Nov 12, 2012)

As far as whats considered personal use, youd have to be Rick Collins or a prosecutor to be able to know that although there are federal guidelines as I remember. The fact is they will generally overcharge you initially unless you cooperate or your family member is in LE. The rule of thumb should be that you keep enough in your house for a couple weeks worth of need and then everything else is somewhere else. This probably will keep you down to a more defensible position.

AB


----------



## odin (Nov 13, 2012)

The risks are just not worth the prices!


----------

